# Linux Mint 18 XFCE: Slow Boot UP



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop
32-bit
DDR 2 4gb RAM 
nvidia/AMD64 AthlonX2

This is a fresh install of XFCE and it takes about a minutes and 30 seconds to boot.

HP-Pavilion-dv6700-Notebook-PC ~ $ systemd-analyze critical-chain
The time after the unit is active or started is printed after the "@" character.
The time the unit takes to start is printed after the "+" character.

graphical.target @25.113s
└─multi-user.target @25.113s
└─ModemManager.service @18.198s +6.914s
└─basic.target @14.643s
└─paths.target @14.643s
└─systemd-networkd-resolvconf-update.path @14.643s
└─sysinit.target @14.435s
└─swap.target @14.434s
└─dev-disk-by\x2duuid-e6508185\x2ddb0d\x2d414c\x2d9128\x2de470ebdc53fe.swap @14.003s +427ms
└─dev-disk-by\x2duuid-e6508185\x2ddb0d\x2d414c\x2d9128\x2de470ebdc53fe.device @13.989s


-HP-Pavilion-dv6700-Notebook-PC ~ $ systemd-analyze blame
3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
lines 1-33...skipping...
3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
845ms upower.service
lines 1-34...skipping...
3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
845ms upower.service
786ms systemd-journal-flush.service
785ms wpa_supplicant.service
757ms systemd-update-utmp.service
713ms systemd-user-sessions.service
688ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
lines 1-39...skipping...
3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
845ms upower.service
786ms systemd-journal-flush.service
785ms wpa_supplicant.service
757ms systemd-update-utmp.service
713ms systemd-user-sessions.service
688ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
655ms systemd-rfkill.service
624ms dns-clean.service
lines 1-41...skipping...
3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
845ms upower.service
786ms systemd-journal-flush.service
785ms wpa_supplicant.service
757ms systemd-update-utmp.service
713ms systemd-user-sessions.service
688ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
655ms systemd-rfkill.service
624ms dns-clean.service
587ms systemd-journald.service
519ms rc-local.service
518ms dev-hugepages.mount
517ms kmod-static-nodes.service
lines 1-45...skipping...
3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
845ms upower.service
786ms systemd-journal-flush.service
785ms wpa_supplicant.service
757ms systemd-update-utmp.service
713ms systemd-user-sessions.service
688ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
655ms systemd-rfkill.service
624ms dns-clean.service
587ms systemd-journald.service
519ms rc-local.service
518ms dev-hugepages.mount
517ms kmod-static-nodes.service
515ms sys-kernel-debug.mount
513ms dev-mqueue.mount
lines 1-47...skipping...
3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
845ms upower.service
786ms systemd-journal-flush.service
785ms wpa_supplicant.service
757ms systemd-update-utmp.service
713ms systemd-user-sessions.service
688ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
655ms systemd-rfkill.service
624ms dns-clean.service
587ms systemd-journald.service
519ms rc-local.service
518ms dev-hugepages.mount
517ms kmod-static-nodes.service
515ms sys-kernel-debug.mount
513ms dev-mqueue.mount
503ms binfmt-support.service
lines 1-48
















































3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
845ms upower.service
786ms systemd-journal-flush.service
785ms wpa_supplicant.service
757ms systemd-update-utmp.service
713ms systemd-user-sessions.service
688ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
655ms systemd-rfkill.service
624ms dns-clean.service
587ms systemd-journald.service
519ms rc-local.service
518ms dev-hugepages.mount
517ms kmod-static-nodes.service
515ms sys-kernel-debug.mount
513ms dev-mqueue.mount
lines 1-47














































3min 45.067s ntp.service
11.240s dev-sda1.device
10.308s networking.service
6.985s accounts-daemon.service
6.914s ModemManager.service
6.829s hddtemp.service
6.238s loadcpufreq.service
6.201s grub-common.service
5.518s irqbalance.service
5.316s virtualbox-guest-utils.service
4.953s ufw.service
4.570s rsyslog.service
4.376s speech-dispatcher.service
4.333s ondemand.service
4.128s systemd-logind.service
4.007s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
4.000s NetworkManager.service
3.847s iio-sensor-proxy.service
3.764s thermald.service
3.608s console-kit-log-system-start.service
3.529s avahi-daemon.service
3.505s console-setup.service
3.193s lm-sensors.service
3.163s pppd-dns.service
2.815s polkitd.service
2.342s lvm2-monitor.service
2.051s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
2.037s systemd-udevd.service
1.599s keyboard-setup.service
1.021s systemd-modules-load.service
984ms setvtrgb.service
944ms systemd-sysctl.service
904ms apt-daily.service
845ms upower.service
786ms systemd-journal-flush.service
785ms wpa_supplicant.service
757ms systemd-update-utmp.service
713ms systemd-user-sessions.service
688ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
655ms systemd-rfkill.service
624ms dns-clean.service
587ms systemd-journald.service
519ms rc-local.service
518ms dev-hugepages.mount
517ms kmod-static-nodes.service
lines 1-45


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You can see at the top that the NTP daemon takes 3 minutes 45 seconds to resolve so you need to be changing your mirror service for starters,

Also have a look through this very helpful page specificly for Mint Xfce

https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-mint-xfce

You have a very long list of startup processes, some may have been installed
by you, some by the system.

What you need to do is check through the list of what's running and disable
things you dont need. For example, if you dont access Samba network then
you can disable samba or uninstall it.

Run as normal user:

systemd-analyze blame > startup

This creates a text file called startup which you can read with a text editor.
Then you need to go through your list line by line and disable what you dont need,

For example if you havent partitioned your drice as LVM, then LVM can be uninstalled,
if you dont use virtualbox then virtual box can be uninstalled.

To disable a systemd service the command is:

sudo systectl disable servicename

where 'servicename' is one of the services from the output of systemd-analyse blame
or the startup file if you created it.

I'm still on Mint 17,3 which uses init scripts and not systemd but that is a massive long list of entries.

The first command you can disable is the ntp service, so:

sudo systemctl disable ntp

Now reboot, this should improve things, as I said if you dont use samba or virtualbox
uninstall them using Mint software manager it will autocratically remove the systemd scripts
then reboot.

The reason for a reboot is to check that your system is ok, as some settings have dependencies. Use google to check what you need, but be warned a cavalier attitude
will leave you with a non booting system and you could end up rebooting.

It would be prudent to backup all your own data to offline or cloud storage before you start.

Shortly I'm going to post what my Arch linux system has running as it also uses systemd
but tweaked it to boot in about 10 seconds. Although not the same system I will have e started left all essential services running.
Anything that does not load at boot can be started manually.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. As promised here is a before and after tune up for Debian 8 which uses SystemD . I am running Mint 17.3 which is still using init scripts so Debian 8 is the nearest but you'll get the idea.

First boot about 25 seconds,

```
5.134s wicd.service
          4.617s ModemManager.service
          4.178s NetworkManager.service
          4.082s exim4.service
          2.948s systemd-logind.service
          2.939s alsa-restore.service
          2.937s pppd-dns.service
          2.933s rsyslog.service
          2.914s avahi-daemon.service
          2.718s rc-local.service
          2.717s systemd-user-sessions.service
          2.145s [email protected]\x2duuid-731d1a87\x2dbf40\x2d4c7a\x2d93f2\x2d908469517f1a.service
          1.730s keyboard-setup.service
          1.124s networking.service
           963ms kbd.service
           776ms kdm.service
           648ms nfs-common.service
           645ms systemd-random-seed.service
           625ms dev-disk-by\x2duuid-8145a2ae\x2d72bc\x2d4d29\x2d84a3\x2d369c4e1acb08.swap
           604ms systemd-remount-fs.service
           489ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
           473ms dev-mqueue.mount
           471ms systemd-setup-dgram-qlen.service
           448ms sys-kernel-debug.mount
           447ms dev-hugepages.mount
           408ms systemd-journal-flush.service
           366ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
           340ms polkitd.service
           318ms home.mount
           273ms rpcbind.service
           271ms console-setup.service
           260ms upower.service
           225ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
           169ms systemd-modules-load.service
           155ms kmod-static-nodes.service
           122ms [email protected]:acpi_video0.service
           120ms systemd-sysctl.service
           115ms [email protected]:intel_backlight.service
           105ms systemd-update-utmp.service
           102ms udev-finish.service
            94ms [email protected]
            82ms udisks2.service
            70ms [email protected]
            54ms [email protected]
            42ms systemd-tmpfiles-clean.service
            14ms systemd-udevd.service
             8ms wpa_supplicant.service
             4ms systemd-update-utmp-runlevel.service
```
After a tuneup just under 17 seconds. This is on an Acer 5734Z laptop CPU T4500 dual core running at 2.3GHz
Startup finished in 5.009s (kernel) + 11.619s (userspace) = 16.628s

Below is the systemd services left running:

```
3.452s NetworkManager.service
          1.523s systemd-logind.service
          1.513s rsyslog.service
          1.511s rc-local.service
          1.509s systemd-user-sessions.service
          1.509s sysstat.service
          1.217s [email protected]\x2duuid-d0b99d20\x2d4a0f\x2d462f\x2da022\x2d91ddfb96c3c4.service
          1.019s networking.service
           819ms kbd.service
           769ms [email protected]ll0.service
           650ms systemd-remount-fs.service
           608ms ufw.service
           536ms console-setup.service
           531ms sys-kernel-debug.mount
           530ms dev-hugepages.mount
           525ms dev-mqueue.mount
           516ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
           495ms [email protected]
           472ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
           379ms kdm.service
           351ms rpcbind.service
           329ms systemd-modules-load.service
           229ms wpa_supplicant.service
           188ms upower.service
           188ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
           180ms systemd-journal-flush.service
           164ms sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount
           163ms [email protected]:intel_backlight.service
           162ms dev-disk-by\x2duuid-8145a2ae\x2d72bc\x2d4d29\x2d84a3\x2d369c4e1acb08.swap
           156ms [email protected]
           152ms polkitd.service
           139ms systemd-random-seed.service
           134ms kmod-static-nodes.service
           122ms udisks2.service
           116ms home.mount
           110ms systemd-update-utmp.service
            91ms systemd-udevd.service
            83ms systemd-sysctl.service
            69ms udev-finish.service
             9ms systemd-update-utmp-runlevel.service
```
As I said before you need to be careful what you disable as some services are essential to the boot process.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for you assistance Hal. 

*There has to be some sort of bug.* I did a fresh install of Linux Mint 18.1 xfce (Dell Inspiron C521) desktop: Installing only the updates required. The boot-up times are just as long 1 minute plus. If I don't required a password (no login) it takes one minute twenty-five seconds give or take. Boot-up never goes straight to the desktop... but the screen that counts down from 10 seconds and/or ask to hit F1 to login (user name) and password.

If install a password protect during set-up... the desktop boots-up slowly one minute and ~twenty-five seconds: This time I don't see the ten second count down, I don't know what gives. Mint is performing like Windows. haha.

I'm going to do a fresh install on my HP Linux mint xfce laptop... its just too much stuff running. How can I see what's starting at boot-up? I'm to install Linux Mint xfce 18 and see if this was an issue... I don't recall my HP Mint 18 xfce having these issues. 

Thank you.


I


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Linux Mint 18.1 is the first system to boot using systemd. The previous versions up to 17.3 use standard init scripts, so could be a bug, in Mint 18.1

Make sure you have installed to linux partitions, and this is not virtuailisaion, emulation or installed on some emulator.

To show what's running at startup post the output of

systemd-analyze

then

systemd-analyze blame

Post the last command between the code tags in the menu as it could generate a lot of output.
Your previous list showed ntp (network time protocol taking 3 minutes). This can be caused by a slow mirror or slow network time server, but many on the Mint forum have also reported long boot times.


----------

